# CONTEST: Enter to win a one year membership to the NewBeauty TestTube program! [CLOSED]



## alyssaw (Aug 6, 2012)

*CONTEST: Enter to win a one year membership to the NewBeauty TestTube program! [CLOSED]*

_This contest is sponsored by NewBeauty TestTube._

 [h=2]THIS CONTEST IS CLOSED[/h] [h=2]* Enter for a chance to win a one year membership to the *[/h] [h=2]*NewBeauty TestTube program!*[/h] ​ 



What’s more exciting than coming home after a long day to find a sleek box waiting for you, filled with some of the most coveted, high performance beauty products around?  ​ Not much, right?!  With *NewBeauty TestTube*, this is exactly what you get every three months!  ​ ​ *T**estTube* is an exclusive one-of-a-kind sampling program created by NewBeauty magazine that allows you to try a variety of the hottest beauty products before you invest in them.  ​ ​ Enter this contest and you may receive a *ONE YEAR membership for FREE!*​ This contest is open now and it’s easy to enter:

1. First , visit *this link* to see some of the recent products that have been included in TestTube.
2. Next, reply to this thread with the product you would love to try and why.

This contest is open now through August 20th, 2012.  Already a TestTube subscriber?  You can enter too!

Good luck!!

_Link to Official Rules_


----------



## XicanaQueen (Aug 6, 2012)

I would love to try It's a 10. I've heard so many good things about this product but just haven't had a chance to try it out. My hair is dry and because of all the hair dye it needs a miracle.. lol


----------



## xsparrow (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd love to try out the Neutrogena Brightening Eye Perfector! I've always loved Neutrogena's products and would be excited to try this one!


----------



## Babylard (Aug 6, 2012)

Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick
"Keep your lips shiny, hydrated and looking luscious with this long-lasting lipstick. No matter which of the three shades you use, the supershiny full-coverage formula adds a finishing touch to your look by leaving lips with a punch of pigmented color."

  	I am very interested in the liquid lipsticks. I have very pigmented, plummy lips and it is hard to find a liquid lipstick that is pigmented and smooth in formula. I tried a few "liquid lipstick" type of products and the formulas have been very disappointing. They are thick, goopy, drying, don't apply smoothly, cling to dry flakes, etc. I am very curious about the pigmentation + hydration combo, because usually pigmentation = dryness.

  	I've never heard of Mally or seen it anywhere either, except for a few people mentioning their primer here and there.


----------



## onyxbrands (Aug 6, 2012)

I would like to try Memoire - love the packaging!!!


----------



## XxMoOmOoxX (Aug 6, 2012)

I would love to try the Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum because I've tried the Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Eye Cream and Neutrogena Anti Wrinkle Deep Wrinkle Eye Cream and I LOVE to wear them under my concealer. They make my concealer go on smoother and they prevent my concealer from caking. =) Since those 2 products work so well for me, I'm excited to see how the Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum will be!


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Aug 6, 2012)

i would love to try 
 [h=2]Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum[/h]  	  because I tend to laugh A LOT and i'm gonna need some serious preventative help for wat is gonna happen to my skin in ten years


----------



## Swirlgirl (Aug 7, 2012)

I would love to try the It's a 10 leave in conditioner. For some reason lately I have really been all about hair and finding ways to keep my long, color-treated hair in tip-top shape.
  	The NewBeauty Test Tube looks like a really nice mix of products, hair, skin, makeup. A little bit of everything. Very cool. I've tried a couple of other "sample" box services, but this one looks like it has the most variety and some really good products.


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh wow! I would love to try the Hydroxatone InstantEffect serum! Anything to keep the wrinkles at bay!


----------



## maneater (Aug 7, 2012)

I would love to try any of the Its a 10 hair products. Also, Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum and Hydroxatone InstantEffect serum! I love skin care products.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Aug 7, 2012)

I would love to try the Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick. I have heard so may great things about Mally Beauty products but have not had the chance to try them yet.


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd love to try the Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Serum!! Great giveaway!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Aug 8, 2012)

Would love to try its a 10


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd definitely love to try the Lumene Time Freeze Firming Night Creme. I've recently lost a lot of weight and you can of course see it in my face as some areas are puffy or are droopy and I definitely want to firm up my face(as I've been doing the rest of my body) so I think this would help a lot.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 8, 2012)

I'd love to try It's a 10. I've read/heard so many good things about it, and I want to see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Joeysgirl (Aug 9, 2012)

I would love to try the It's a 10 Hair Treatment because I have heard so many good things about it.  It seems to be a HG for many many beauty addicts!


----------



## eponaries (Aug 9, 2012)

I would love to try the Mally liquid long-wearing lipstick.  I work in the medical field but still like to look good.  I need reliable products and this definitely piques my interest!


----------



## ItsM3Bri (Aug 9, 2012)

A Product I would love, love, love to try is the Mally high shine liquid lipstick. I haven't always been a fan of lip color but now I can't get enough of it. And a liquid lipstick sounds like so much fun to use! I have heard great things about Mally products but I haven't had the chance to get any. Hopefully if I get the subscription to Test Tube then I will get to try the Mally liquid lipstick and other great products also!


----------



## winwin (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd love to try the neutrogena brightening eye perfector because I'm always trying to look for the best concealer for my eyes


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 10, 2012)

I would love to try It's a 10. I donated 16" of my hair this past spring to locks of love (for which I was always trying to find holy grail-worthy products to maintain!) and now that I realize I MISS MY HAIR  -- even thought donating it was such a wonderful feeling-- and it is indeed growing back!  I am growing it back out from a pixie cut; this means I have a loooong road ahead to my former long hair love. Want to keep it in great condition and perhaps this would be "the one" to help me do it.


----------



## Fataliya (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd love to try the Hydroxatone serum. I have pretty noticeable (to me) wrinkles across my forehead. Anything that helps those would be awesome!


----------



## MissTyff (Aug 11, 2012)

I would love to try the Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick because I've never heard of them and I'm always looking for the perfect lipstick or lip gloss!


----------



## madis0nlee (Aug 11, 2012)

I would love to try the Mally liquid lipsticks, I always hear good things about the brand but never got the chance to try it!


----------



## lcase1 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have been wanting to try this product by New Beauty for so long now. Thank you for the opportunity to win! I would love to try all the items, they all look great. The "Its a 10" product is high on my list, Ive heard that it does wonders for your hair. The Mally lip products are something Ive wanted to try as well.


----------



## BlissfullyYours (Aug 12, 2012)

I would love to try the Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick! I love love love lipstick! I also am getting  my natural hair back to shape, so I'd love to try the "It's a 10" Leave in Conditioner. I've heard great reviews about the line! and I want to get my hair all sexy.


----------



## rose006 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would love to try the miracle it's a 10 because i've heard such great things about it!


----------



## honybr (Aug 13, 2012)

I would love to try Mally's High Shine Liquid Lipstick.  I can't get enough of lipgloss so a liquid lipstick would be nice to try.  Anything that says "high shine" I'm interested in!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 13, 2012)

It's a 10 definitely! My stylist uses this on my hair and I love the way it detangles. Smells great, too.


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd love to try the Neutrogena Brightening Eye Perfector! I don't have super dark circles but I am always searching for something to perfect that area.


----------



## styleitso (Aug 14, 2012)

The Hydroxatone Instant Effect would be great for traveling! Can't wait to see what everyone's picks are!


----------



## GunpowderPixi (Aug 14, 2012)

I would love to try the Hydroxatone Instant Effect,would love to prevent any wrinkles,especially around my eyes!


----------



## ahellokittybaby (Aug 14, 2012)

I've never tried the Philosophy Purity Made Simple cleanser and I've heard so many good things about it.


----------



## vicky_s (Aug 15, 2012)

I would love to try Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick. What can be better than a lipstick in this type of tube plus combining full coverage and a glossy/shiny finish!!! Want it!!!


----------



## myfuel (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd love to try the Olay Pro-X Facial Lotion. My face has been breaking out horribly all summer, and I just feel so unpretty. This lotion also helps to fade acne spots, which I have tons of. This sounds like the perfect solution to my acne woes.


----------



## fash10nista (Aug 15, 2012)

[h=2]Hydroxatone InstantEffect and Lumene Time Freeze Firming Night Cream[/h]  	 
How can we stop the clock on aging? I know that will never happen but I CAN try delaying it, at least!!!


----------



## Sabriney (Aug 15, 2012)

I would love to try the Olay Pro-X Clear Complexion Renewing Lotion. A multitasking product sounds great to help treat my breakouts and fade old acne scarring!!


----------



## prettygirl (Aug 15, 2012)

I would love to try "It's a 10" because my hair is breaking off every where and I would love to see if it would help repair it!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd love to try the Lumene Time Freeze Firming Night Cream. I'm trying to work on improving my skin but I don't have a night cream.


----------



## makeupKK (Aug 15, 2012)

i would like to try the Olay Pro-X Clear Complexion Renewing Lotion. i have acne scaring on my face and i would love to see if this works


----------



## lm808808 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd love to try the Mally high shine liquid lipstick! because I've been wanting to try these liquid lipsticks for a while.  I'm hoping they're good for super dry lips like mine.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 16, 2012)

Lumene Time Freeze firming night cream. -- I am a night cream ADDICT. I love waking up to soft, moisturized skin.


----------



## zebrapink (Aug 16, 2012)

I would like to try Mally's lipgloss, I have tried other products of her's but never lipgloss.  Love her mascara.


----------



## Ellen1 (Aug 16, 2012)

I would like to try Mally High Shine Lipstick because I have never tried Mally products before and heard a lot of great things about them!


----------



## RonnieRN04 (Aug 16, 2012)

I recently was introduced to the New Beauty Test Tube program after subscribing to the magazine. I am a skin care addict always looking for the fountain of youth. I would love to try out Hydroxatone products. I have only heard great compliments about the brand. I love how the New Beauty Test Tube mostly provide skin care products to their subscribers.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 17, 2012)

Definitely would like to try the Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick... Mally is pretty much one of my idols, she's actually the reason I chose to do makeup professionally.. Yet somehow I've managed to never try one of her products.


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for this opportunity! I would love to try the Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick. It sounds so promising (who doesn't want shiny, hydrated and looking luscious lips?) and the packing is ridiculously gorgeous!


----------



## Meisje (Aug 18, 2012)

[h=2]Neutrogena Brightening Eye Perfector[/h]  	 
  	That's what I'd like to try!


----------



## pocketmouse (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd like to try the Olay Pro X Clear Complexion Renewing Lotion or the Mally High shine Liquid Lipstick


----------



## mysteryofme (Aug 19, 2012)

Because I've lately not indulged in any lip service, I would like to have tried the Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick. All the shades look appealing, and perfect for a one-step in my routine.


----------



## Fluffyloo (Aug 19, 2012)

I would LOVE to try the Lumene Time Freeze Firming Night Cream. I've got the daytime routine covered but I would love to have something working to improve my skin while I'm sleeping!


----------



## makeupmonster (Aug 19, 2012)

I would love to try the Neutrogena Brightening Eye Perfector! I have some serious dark circles and am always on the hunt for a HG concealer-- I love that this one contains antioxidants! =)


----------



## BrownEy3d (Aug 20, 2012)

I would love to try It's A 10! It seems to have stellar reviews and comes highly recommended. As a persistent heat user, I could imagine that product is a must.


----------



## Amanay (Aug 20, 2012)

I would love to try its a 10. X:eyelove:


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2012)

I am a hair product junkie, and would l ove to try It's a 10 leave-in conditioner.  I have naturally curly/kinky hair, and anything that can cut my detangling time and provide hydrating and protection benefits is a must.


----------



## alyssaw (Sep 14, 2012)

*And the winner is....XStarryEyedX!*​ ​ *Thank you to everyone who entered the contest! Stay tuned as we may be launching more contests soon!*​


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 15, 2012)

silentstorm143 said:


> Congrats


  Thank you!!! This could seriously not have come at a better time!


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love the New Beauty Test Tube.  I 'm signed up for the regular one and QVC version of it.


----------

